# Räuchertonne selber bauen



## Hoad (11. Juni 2004)

Hi Boardies ,
brauche mal Eure Hilfe.Hab mir von nem Freund ne alte Mülltonne besorgt und möchte mir daraus eine Räuchertonne basteln. Was muss ich da alles beachten, wenn es geht bitte speziell auf die Tonne ( siehe Bilder unten) bezogene Tipps.
Es muss keine komplizierte Konstruktion sein, sie sollte nur ihren Zweck erfüllen und mich in den Genuß von frisch geräuchertem Fisch bringen.
Für eure Tipps bin ich dankbar .
Gruß Hoad


----------



## aalhunter (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

hi hoad
ich würde unten eine tür zum feuern einbauen,darüber ein abtropfblech befestigen oben an der tonne ein paar löcher bohren wo du ein paar stangen reinschiebst um deine fische aufzuhängen.
besorg dir noch ein thermometer(zb.Bratenthermometer) was du ca. in der mitte der tonne anbringst.
Zum befestigen der Fische habe ich mir aus VA-Draht Haken gebogen.


viel spass beim basteln und räuchern
 #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## der Raucher (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Moin Moin,

genau so, nur solltest du wenn du die Feuerungsklappe fertig gemacht hast, die Tonne mit Holz füllen und richtig ausbrennen lassen und anschließend nach Möglichkeit mit nem Hochdruckreiniger ausspühlen (Tanstelle zum Beispiel). Ich würde unten an beiden Seiten noch verschließbare Lüftungsklappen einbauen: Öffnungen reinschneiden, Metallplatte in Tonnenform biegen, anbohren und über das Loch schrauben, aber nicht zu fest und mit einer Kontermutter versehen, so das du die Metallplatte zur Seite drehen kannst.
Bitte mach wenn du fertich bist mal Fotos, würde gerne das Endprodukt mal sehen.

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Hoad (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

hi,
@aalhunter: bist natürlich gerne eingeladen mit deinem bruder zum ersten  räuchern.  kannst auch gerne ein paar aale mitbringen  , getränke hab ich da #2 
@ der Raucher : klaro gibts nen Foto , wenn die Tonne fertig ist.

Eine frage hab ich noch. Ist ein abtropfblech wirklich nötig???Und wenn ja , muss es die ganze Tonne ausfüllen und muss es rausnehmbar sein, oder kann das auch fest installiert sein????


----------



## der Raucher (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Es reicht wenn das Blech die Glut bedeckt und nach möglichkeit auch ab und an mal gereinigt werden kann. Das ist wichtig damit das abtropfende Fett nicht in die Glut tropft.


----------



## Hoad (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

alles klar, ich gucke mal was ich mit meinen beiden linken händen so hinbekomme . danke für die schnellen antworten
mfg hoad


----------



## Hoad (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

ach eine frage hab ich doch noch ,
muss ich im deckel auch noch ein loch für den rauchabzug machen ,oder reichen die löcher wo die stangen durchkommen als abzug????#c


----------



## muddyliz (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Stelle die Tonne auf 3 Steine und mach Feuer drunter. Der Boden ist dann das Abtropfblech. Seitlich musst du nur ganz unten eine Klappe einbauen, um Räuchermehl auf den Boden legen zu können. Kerbe den Rand oben so tief ein, dass du die Räucherstäbe von oben einlegen kannst. In den Deckel kommt ein größeres Loch (oder mehrere kleine nebeneinander) und eine Klappe drüber, damit du die Temperatur und die Feuchtigkeit regulieren kannst. Thermometer in den Deckel oder seitlich oben einbauen.
Wichtig: Vor dem 1. Räuchern die Tonne gut ausbrennen, damit der Zink-Geruch rausgeht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Feuerklappe reinschneiden ist ein ziemlicher aufwand, und richtig Dicht kriegt man die selten. Ich würde stattdessen nen paar fette Löcher in den Boden Bohren, und das ganze dann auf einen passenden Ziegelunterbau stellen. Den kriegt man mit einer Metallplatte gut dicht. Ausserdem wird das Teil dadurch höher. also auch für Aale geeignet. Die sind ja schonmal nen Meter und sollten am Schwanz auch nicht zu heiss werden.

Zum Raucherzeugen kann man dann ein passendes Blech (vielleicht eine alte Pfanne) mit räuchermehl auf die Glut stellen.

Im Deckel sollte auch ein verschliessbares Loch sein, der Rauch und insbes. die Feuchtigkeit muss rausziehen können. 

Durchgesteckte Stangen sind auch blöd rauszunehmen. passt nicht noch ein stück Baustahlmatte zwischen Deckel und tonne? 

Dann kann man statt nem Tropfblech auch ein Stück Alufolie unten in die Tonne legen. Man kann natürlich auch ein Blech nehmen, nur das ist nicht so Praktisch, da es nicht wegwerfbar ist. Ein Blech müsste auch über der Glut sein. ein im Betrieb Rotglühendes Blech hilft nämlich auch nicht weiter.

Thermometer würd ich auch unter der Portionsfischhöhe installieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hoad (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

hi,
danke für die vorschläge, also ich denke auchmal , das ich oben kerben für die stangen machen werde.vielleicht passt ja da ein grillrost rein, muss ich gleichmal morgen probieren.
Also das mit dem ziegelunterbau gefällt mir sehr  gut, muss der gemauert sein, oder meint ihr das reicht, wenn die einfach übereinander gelegt sind ( so  wäre der ofen flexibler ).
meint ihr nicht, das würde als temperatur- und feuchtigkeitsregulierung reichen, wenn ich den deckel der tonne ab und zu anhebe, so dass ich kein loch im deckel brauche, oder würde das zu viel sein????
und zum abschluss noch eine frage, wie groß müssen denn die löcher im boden sein??? oder sollte ich den boden ganz rausnehmen???
mfg hoad


----------



## der Raucher (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

ui ui ui,

für die Stangen bohre Löcher knapp unter der Deckelauflage und schiebe Stangen durch, klinkt einfach und ist es auch! Lass den Boden drin, die Tonne is eigendlich hoch genug , auch für Aal. Wenn ich das Wochenende mal nen bisserl Zeit habe mach ich dir ne Zeichnung für das Bodenblech und schicke sie dir. Das mit dem ausbrennen hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, aber vielleicht gehe anschließend noch mal mit ner Drahtbürste rüber, denn is eigendlich alles raus. Ne Schublade für Holz und Späne is von Vorteil, so kannst du die Tonne mal schnell woanders hinstellen und bist nicht auf den Unterbau angewiesen. Die seitliche Belüftung würde ich auch machen. Für oben reicht ein spitzer Keil den du je nach *Belüftungswunsch* rein oder weiter raus ziehen kannst.
So, eine rauchen und denn werd ich mich lang machen ..

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Hoad (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

@ der Raucher: das mit der Zeichnung wäre ultra nett von dir.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Wenn die Steine gut winklig sind und das ganze auch so gut dicht machen reichts eigentlich die aufzuschichten. Alternativ kann man den Unterbau auch irgendwie anders bauen, z.B. aus stahlplatten. Wichtig ist nur: Abdichtbar! und feuerfest.
Denn wenn der ofen zieht und unten kommt gut luft rein, dann könnte es ziemlich heiss werden! Und fische mögen 200Grad+ dann nicht mehr so. Zumal das Räuchermehl auch verdammt gut brennt, wenn man es lässt.

Den Deckel kann man auch anheben zum entlüften. Nen Loch ist aber kleiner und meist einfacher zu regulieren Ausserdem zieht es besser. Probier halt erst mit angehobenem Deckel aus. Wenn das nicht so geht kann man ja immer noch ein Loch reinmachen. Mach aber gleich nen satz Reservestellkeile. die fallen nämlich gerne runter, und am liebsten innen in die Tonne.

@ der Raucher
In seitlichen Belüftungsklappen seh ich nun gar keinen sinn. Wozu der Aufwand? Gekaufte haben da auch keine. Und Rundungen sind nicht wirklich dicht zu bekommen.
Löcher Bohren ist zwar einfacher als kerben, nur ist der Ofen einfacher zu entleeren und bestücken, wenn man die Stangen /Rost einfach komplett mit Räuchergut rausnehmen kann.


Tonnenboden: 
-Man kann ihn ganz rausnehmen, nur dann muss wieder ein massives Tropfblech rein. Also eigentlich ne Nullbringung. Und Handwerklich schon etwas anspruchsvoller.

-Wenn man ihn als Räuchermehlablage nutzt (also ein Geschlossenes system), muss eine Möglichkeit zur beschickung her. Und die Alufolie als Tropfblech muss auch aufgelegt werden können. Das geht so erstmal nur von oben. Mit Klappe unten ist auch wieder die Gefahr, das das nicht richtig dicht wird und das Räuchermehl aufflammt.
(Die Rundung ist nie echt dichtzukriegen, das Türblech längt sich je nach Temperatur, nimmt dadurch andere radien an und lässt Luftspalte entstehen) 

-Löcher rein (Kleine reichen, aber der Luftdurchsatz muss gut sein, also nach dem Motto viel hilft viel) oder ein Gitter (stabiler Karnickeldraht) stattdessen einbauen. Das ist dann ein Offenes system, dass man auch nur mit Holz betreiben kann, also ohne Räuchermehl.
Als Tropfblech reicht dann eine Alufolie, die Stabilität ist ja durch das Bodengitter gegeben, die Temperatur untendrunter verhindert auch das abdichten der Löcher durch die Folie. Die ist leicht und hebt sich um den Rauch durchzulassen.
Nachteile: man braucht wie gesagt noch eine Schüssel/Metallschublade/Pizzablech o.ä. um Räuchermehl in den Unterbau auf die Glut stellen zu können. Und man sollte nur saubere sachen (Kohle, Räucherholz, Gas, Elektro) zum Heizen verwenden. Die Geschlossene Variante von Muddyliz kann man zur not auch mit Nadelholz oder Petroleum befeuern. 

Auf jeden Fall würd ich aber vermeiden seitlich in die Tonne irgendwelche grösseren Löcher zu schneiden. Das hab ich bei meiner 1. Tonne gemacht mit so ner seitlichen Klappe. Die hat gut gefeuert, aber nie gut geraucht. Selbst mit einem Spannverschluss taten sich je nach temperatur Zentimeterbreite Spalte auf. 

Just Monsters 
Holger


----------



## der Raucher (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

@Grätenfetischist ich bin von der größe des Ofens ausgegangen, die Löcher solten natürlich nicht zu groß sein, 2 - 3 cm reichen und die bekommt man wie oben beschrieben schon dicht. 
Mit der Befeuerungsklappe hast du natürllich recht, um so größer die ist um so schwerer ist sie bei Hitze dicht zu bekommen. Das ist in der Tat ein echtes Problem. Was mich beim Geschlossenen System dieser Größe stören würde ist die Reinigung, ist aber eine gute Alternative wenn @Hoad seine Tonne an einer festen Stelle platziert.
Mit dem Gitter und der Alufolie ist schon ne gute Sache, es sollten dann allerdings Winkel in die Tonnenwand eingeschraubt werden so das das Gitter nicht auf die Glut fällt.
Für die Bestückung hätte ich noch eine kleine Idee: ich war gestern im Baumarkt und hab da runde Grillroste in Verschiedenen Größen gesehen. Drei Winkel oben in die Tonne geschraubt, Rost mit Räuchergut behängen, auflegen und fertich (im Grunde wie beim Tropfschutz). 
So, das wars erste mal von mir.

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Hoad (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Nochmals einen fetten dank an euch , für eure kreativen vorschläge. werd mich montag sofort in den baumarkt machen und mal sehen was ich da so bekomme.
ich halte euch auf dem laufenden was die tonne macht 
mfg hoad


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

@ der Raucher
Ich war jetzt auch von so grösseren Belüftungsklappen ausgegangen. So kleine Löcher kann man natürlich abdichten. Nur den Sinn seh ich immer noch nicht.

Das Gitter war ja eigentlcih nur ne Alternatividee, ich würd halt einfach den Tonnenboden Durchlöchern. Hitzequelle sowie Raucherzeuger befinden sich bei meiner Idee ja noch einiges darunter. Alufolie sollte man auch nicht direkt auf der Feuerquelle platzieren, die brutzelt weg.

Daher hab ich auch keine Probleme mit der Reinigung. In der Tonne ist nichts, was gereinigt werden müsste. Alufolie wegwerfen und tonne wegstellen. Räuchermehlschüssel auskippen, Holzreste zusammenfegen und gut. 

Nen Grillrost ist zum Räuchergutaufhängen nicht unbedingt ne gute Idee. Man hängt die Fische schon relativ dicht, Da hängt also ne menge Gewicht dran. Das hängt dann evtl. durch, und die Fische rutschen zusammen. eventuell biegt es soweit Durch, dass der Rost von den Auflagen runterfällt. 
Die meisten Handelsüblichen Grillroste sind vom Material her nämlich etwas Dünn. Wenn sie etwas Stabiler wären, dann geht das natürlich. Daher hatte ich ja an ne passend geschnittene Baustahlmatte gedacht.

Teure Winkel braucht man übrigens auch nicht, einfach ein paar lange Schrauben durch die Wand geschraubt erfüllen denselben zweck als Rostauflage.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

So eine Tonne hatte ich auch mal. Der Deckel ließ aber leider die Feuchtigkeit nicht raus! Die Fische sind vom Ergebnis her so »naja« geworden. Das war aber gaaaaanz früher. Jetzt weiß ich das die Zinkoxide, welche sich bei der Erhitzung bilden (Diese Tonnen sind leider meist auch innen feuerverzinkt) hochgiftig sein sollen, daher lasse ich jetzt tunlichst die Finger davon! Merkwürdig, daß immer noch verzinkte Räucheröfen in Angelfachgeschäften verkauft werden!!! Aber wenn man regelmäßig räuchert lohnt der Preis für einen Edelstahlofen auch. #6
Ich nutze zur Zeit für »große Jobs« ein altes Blechfass. Als Abdeckung nehme ich alte Säcke, die ich vorher in Wasser tränke. Geht supergut


----------



## davidbj1979 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Räuchertonne selber bauen*

schaut mal hier beim Elbangler

http://elbangler-sachsen-anhalt.npage.de/basteltipps_die_kaum_was_kosten_47345577.html


----------

